# Is Goku too skinny ?



## Gokusmommy425 (Dec 13, 2012)

I adopted Goku about 4 moths ago and he's about a year old. I think he looks skinny but I'm not sure what to do to help him gain weight .








Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

He looks fine in the picture. If you can see very prominent hip bones and each individual rib then he is too skinny. But I see neither in the picture.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

To skinny would never cross my mind by looking at this picture.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

He doesn't look skinny at all to me. These bully breeds are supposed to be slender and athletic.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

looks almost a little pudgy, maybe a better picture from the side not from on top of the dog. brindle can be deceiving but I still don't think that dog is anywhere close to skinny.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> looks almost a little pudgy, maybe a better picture from the side not from on top of the dog. brindle can be deceiving but I still don't think that dog is anywhere close to skinny.


^ this. ^


----------



## Gokusmommy425 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

He looks fine for pet weight


----------



## Tannerg (Dec 15, 2012)

he looks fine me personally would shed a few pounds


----------

